# Real fun colour idea



## AncientSnapper (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi,

I've been playing around with a new idea and adapted the Man from Mars technique (see my web site if you dont know it).

The idea is not to curve the channels, but instead do Adjustments>Equalize on each of them - then tone back the opacity as normal.

Doesnt work with all images, but completely transforms some of them - out of this world.

Have fun


----------



## Foto Tech (Feb 7, 2008)

thx for all that info bro, fantabulous!


----------

